# King from a kayak



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXsIdUvvk6Q


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

so when u getting ur yak emanuel


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Soon I hope. Maybe by spring if I ever make a commission at work, that'll buy a sweet yak. Lot's of kings and cobia here that'll take you for the sleigh ride.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Great video!

A shortened version would make a good Hobie ad. 
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice video!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

saw that on another site, good stuff for sure. i like how he tried to net it at first. i have a feeling he wasnt quite expecting a king that size.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i cant wait till next summer, im going to get one on a yak, i think ill bring a gaff though, im not about to boga a king
alittle slip and by by hand/arm


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bmcox86 said:


> i think ill bring a gaff though, im not about to boga a king
> alittle slip and by by hand/arm


yeah, tried that before. the handle on the boga is a LITTLE too short for my liking in that situation.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

hard core


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

hard core indeed!!!! truly bad @$$


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

FISH ON!!!

Man I love Primus...

Great video too.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

EMANUEL:
Anything happening at the Skyway Pier?
I'm coming down next month.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im going to try and boga a cobia, should loose my whole arm


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Guess you're gonna say.How the he** do I know I'm in Alabama
Just saw it.


----------

